# White lines between scutes, sensitive to touch.



## Wolfie (Jun 30, 2016)

My young sulcata has these thine white lines between her scutes. I noticed when petting her, she reacted in pain when scratched there (which she normally loves). She has been going through a growth spurt and eating a lot of food and cuttlefish bones. Are they just stretch marks? Is she eating too much? I'm not sure what to do!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 30, 2016)

That's where the shell grows, and it's a bit tender at first. It will harden off in a few days and be ok.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh thank God, I thought it might be rot or something. She's not growing too fast, is she?


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 30, 2016)

Your tortoise looks great. A little pyramided, but not bad at all. maybe want to bump up the humidity in the enclosure.

The white lines are a good sign of new healthy growth. A way of telling a tortoise is healthy and growing. The outer scute will fill in with a keratin layer growing over that seam as a darker color that gradually fades over a few years. So with an actively growing sulcata you will see those white seams, with darker boarders fading to the lightest colors the middles of each scute.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks. When I got her, she already had the pyramids, but she's looking good. Specially considering what her last home was like. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 30, 2016)

The random jolt of pain reaction my russian did when my nail accidentally pressed into the fresh growth line scared the crap out of me. 
But as everyone mentioned, the growth lines got hard and now its okay.


----------



## Razan (Jun 30, 2016)

Markw84 said:


> Your tortoise looks great. A little pyramided, but not bad at all. maybe want to bump up the humidity in the enclosure.
> 
> The white lines are a good sign of new healthy growth. A way of telling a tortoise is healthy and growing. The outer scute will fill in with a keratin layer growing over that seam as a darker color that gradually fades over a few years. So with an actively growing sulcata you will see those white seams, with darker boarders fading to the lightest colors the middles of each scute.



That was a good description of what is going on. I kind of thought that is how it works. It is great to have someone explain it clearly. Thanks You.


----------



## ascott (Jun 30, 2016)

Wolfie said:


> My young sulcata has these thine white lines between her scutes. I noticed when petting her, she reacted in pain when scratched there (which she normally loves). She has been going through a growth spurt and eating a lot of food and cuttlefish bones. Are they just stretch marks? Is she eating too much? I'm not sure what to do!




What gives you the impression that the tortoise reaction was one of pain? Each of the tortoise here as well as the turtles all will wiggle and swing their bodies about when they are touched with my nails....I bet that the tortoise is actually getting an itch scratched so to speak....you may want to google some videos of turtles dancing, tortoise scratching and compare to the reaction your tortoise offered?????


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 1, 2016)

ascott said:


> What gives you the impression that the tortoise reaction was one of pain? Each of the tortoise here as well as the turtles all will wiggle and swing their bodies about when they are touched with my nails....I bet that the tortoise is actually getting an itch scratched so to speak....you may want to google some videos of turtles dancing, tortoise scratching and compare to the reaction your tortoise offered?????



Here on the Forum, we use the scientific term for that, Ascott - Hootchy Kootchy Dance.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 1, 2016)

I pretty sure she was reacting in pain because she does her hootchy kootchy dance when I scratch her butt. She acted the same way this time as she did when she accidentally ate a woodchip and pooped it out.


----------



## Mydoggiz (Sep 24, 2017)

Im new here! My torts name is Walter. He also has white spots that are sensitive to the touch. They're a bit different though. Thicker id say. Thoughts??


----------



## Mydoggiz (Sep 24, 2017)

P.S. I have read through these forums tons even before buying Walter! You guys all have some valuable information!


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 24, 2017)

Mydoggiz said:


> Im new here! My torts name is Walter. He also has white spots that are sensitive to the touch. They're a bit different though. Thicker id say. Thoughts??


I have a feeling you are in the same boat as the original poster. Your tortoise looks just fine, and will continue to be fine as long as you adhere to the guidelines written by the knowledgeable Sulcata keepers on the forum.


----------



## Mydoggiz (Sep 24, 2017)

He still acts the same. He was fine when I was washing him with q-tips. He eats great. Very active. This is the first time hes gotten the thicker spots so i was a tad nervous.


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 24, 2017)

One thing I see in the photo though, is that you are keeping him on straw. This in not a good idea, as straw is very dry, and will cause pyramiding, kidney stones, and kidney failure. Replace it with coco coir, or fine grade orchid bark. He needs to be kept at over 80% humidity while he is growing to be healthy.


----------



## Mydoggiz (Sep 24, 2017)

He has timothy hay in the hiding areas, organic dirt, and rocks in his set up now. I try to soak him every other day as well as mist inside his set up. He likes to burrow in the hay. I used to have mulch and have been thinking about putting that inside the hiding areas again


----------



## Mydoggiz (Sep 24, 2017)

This is his set up which is a bit messy right now


----------



## Mydoggiz (Sep 24, 2017)

Hes very ornery and picky. Def spoiled rotten. My friend watched my pets while we went on vacation and she said he wasnt acting the same as when im home. I was so worried but he was fine when i got back. I never though id love a reptile so much. LOL


----------



## Mydoggiz (Sep 24, 2017)

He does have slight pyramiding though so i know i need to change something around


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 25, 2017)

A couple things:

1.) That water dish is a tipping hazard, as it has very steep sides. They are fine for snakes and lizards, but not tortoises. Replace it with a terra cotta plant saucer found at any garden center. 

2.)Your enclosure has an open top, which makes it nearly impossible to keep humidity over 80% in there. Try putting something simple over the top, like Saran wrap with aluminum foil around the lights. 

Are you using a coil or loop type CFL? What are the temperatures and humidity?


----------



## Mydoggiz (Sep 25, 2017)

Its not a tipping hazard. Its low. It doesnt have deep sides compared to him. I dont know what CFL stands for. His temps are high. He gets direct sunlight during the day in tht enclosure. It comes right in the window. His basking spot is about 90ish degrees. I spray in there and have kept his humidity pretty high, but not as high as his last enclosure. He was in glass for a short period of time with paper taped on the outside so he wouldn't hurt his face. His humidity does need to be higher though. Was thinking maybe get a piece of plexi glass.


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 26, 2017)

CFL = compact florescent light. here is a picture of a few:






Here is a thread about them and why they are dangerous:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/coil-type-uv-bulbs-dont-use-them.35247/ 

Sunlight, when filtered through a window, provides little to no benefit for UVB. You have several options for providing UVB.
Option one: long tube florescent bulbs. 
Option two: MVB (mercury vapor bulb)
Option three: sun that has NOT been filtered through a window. You would need to provide him several hours of sun per week.


----------



## Mydoggiz (Sep 27, 2017)

I have MVB light


----------



## Mydoggiz (Sep 27, 2017)

Direct sunlight helps w the temps tho


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 27, 2017)

Mydoggiz said:


> Its not a tipping hazard. Its low. It doesnt have deep sides compared to him. I dont know what CFL stands for. His temps are high. He gets direct sunlight during the day in tht enclosure. It comes right in the window. His basking spot is about 90ish degrees. I spray in there and have kept his humidity pretty high, but not as high as his last enclosure. He was in glass for a short period of time with paper taped on the outside so he wouldn't hurt his face. His humidity does need to be higher though. Was thinking maybe get a piece of plexi glass.


He can't absorb UV through a window. He either needs to be put outside for a few hours a week or have a light that provides UV.


----------

